# Peanuts?!



## LilyPatchFarm (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok, freaking out a little. The second of our "whoops" litters was born last night. (we found out the buck had been climbing in and visiting the does when everyone was out in their play pens) dad is half American fuzzy lop half Rex (don't know if standard or mini but he's 6lbs so was guessing standard) and mom was given to us as a mini Rex but she's huge, almost 8 lbs so we assumed she was a standard Rex. 

She had five babies last night- two are TINY. easily half the size of the other three. They don't really look deformed but they are sooo small. Is it possible they are peanuts if neither of the parents are true dwarfs?? Or could they just be maybe dwarfs and the rest are standards?

Will take pics this afternoon mom was getting really upset while I counted babies so I didn't get a chance to take a pic :/


----------



## ladysown (Mar 11, 2013)

if they are peanuts they will be dead within the week. Usually they just disappear.

if they are just small they will continue to grow and develop at the same rate as the rest.

Peanuts have small eats set back on their heads and underdeveloped rear ends. They sometimes have an odd shaped head, but it's the small tiny ears and underdeveloped rear end that are the dead giveaways.

Please do not stress about it, nature will take it's course, and worrying on it will not change the outcome.

As to the dwarf or standard size of the parents. a 6 lb buck and an 8 lb doe will generally not create peanut offspring. If they do, they both have a dwarf gene in them. My best guess is that the kits are merely runts and should continue to grow and develop.

The doe may well be a mini rex doe but just a rather large one. I've seen some mighty big brood sized mini rex.

NOW...assuming they are runts, once momma settles down you can supplement them with an extra mid-day feeding, by holding them under mom (OR by removing the bigger siblings for one feeding). This will give them a boost.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Mar 11, 2013)

Peanuts are babies that receive two dwarfing genes, so both parents have to carry it. That's determined genetically though. Just because a rabbit is on the larger side doesn't mean they don't carry the dwarfing gene, especially in the case of mixes.

A dwarf rabbit has one dwarfing gene and one "normal" gene. It's possible this happened, again since the parents are crosses.

Only time will tell. Like mentioned, peanuts are not viable kits and die within the first two weeks usually. By the second or third day, you can point them out for sure.


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Mar 11, 2013)

Here are pics. Both of them are already bigger then they were when I first saw them. One of them seems to be catching up but the other is still pretty flippin small. It has been eating however. They were actually born early sunday afternoon (around lunchtime). I also found a sixth one that she had had on the wire and covered up with straw  it obviously didnt make it. It was nice and big.

Is it possible shes feeding them too much?? They look so fat they might explode!

So can someone explain to me the dwarfing gene? I understand that it is dominate, so DD X dd= 100% Dd or all dwarves, and if Dd x Dd= then 25% are peanuts (DD), 50% are true dwarfs(Dd) and 25% are false dwarfs. (dd)

What I am kinda confused about is the actual physical representation of the dwarf gene. If, genetically speaking, the dwarf gene is dominate in representation, shouldnt my guys BE dwarfs if they carry the dwarf gene? What exactly defines a dwarf phenotypically speaking?

I was kinda thinking maybe the three big ones are dd and perhaps these two littler ones are Dd, and perhaps one of my rabbits (probably the buck who I KNOW for sure is half american fuzzy lop and half rex) carries a dwarf gene. At least I hope so cause I dont want anyone to die  im such a bleeding heart lol

Anyway sorry for all the questions. These two litters are my first rabbit kits!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 11, 2013)

Here are some websites that might help. I dont think yours are peanuts. Maybe just runts as they do not look to be deformed in any way just smaller.
http://natureschild.net/SCG/Articles/A_Abnormal.html

http://www.raising-rabbits.com/dwarf-rabbits.html


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Mar 11, 2013)

The difference between true dwarfs and false dwarfs is strictly based on genotype, like you mentioned above.

Phenotypes vary. I'm not sure exactly why or what determines that, but you can have true dwarf Holland Lops on the larger side (a bit over 4 lb. show weight limit), as well as smaller false dwarfs at the same weight. The only way to determine the difference for sure is by test breeding them. Similarly, a true dwarf Netherland Dwarf may weight 1.5 lbs. whereas a false dwarf may weigh 3 lbs., even though a 3 lb. Holland is still a true dwarf. So the physical representations vary.

In general, true dwarfs fall within the show weight limit of the dwarf breeds. False dwarfs are typically larger/heavier.


----------



## ladysown (Mar 12, 2013)

they look like runts to me. They should do just fine for you. They also have bellies with milk in them, peanuts generally do not.


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Mar 16, 2013)

Well I dont know what they are but they arent doing well. The first one, a broken one that actually had been gaining weight and getting bigger died today. The second one, the little tort? chocolate? has not gotten any bigger. Its gotten fur but its kind of patchy and not like the others. Its eyes also look a little bulgy. It still is eating and is pretty active though, so I guess well see


----------



## ladysown (Mar 16, 2013)

did you ever try supplementing them or have you let nature take its course?

the size difference can make for struggling kits. And those that struggle too much simply don't make it.

The facts are though, that not all kits will make it through weaning, it's sad, but reality.

I've had kits die that I didn't expect to, and had kits live that I thought for sure would die. What makes the difference I really don't know....comes down to I think, their individual will to live.


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Mar 16, 2013)

Ive done some extra feedings with the two smaller ones (just holding mom in place and not letting the three big ones feed) but have other wise just let nature take its course.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 17, 2013)

ray: So sorry you lost one.


----------



## majorv (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear it, but unfortunately, you usually never know why they died. Sometimes I think their digestive systems just aren't developed enough and they fail to thrive. There's usually not much you can do except let nature take its course.


----------

